
GitLab authentication bypass with two-factor enabled - mattingly23
https://www.onthewire.io/gitlab-fixes-authentication-bypass-flaw/
======
jobvandervoort
Releases that included the fix (April 11):

\- Latest:
[https://about.gitlab.com/2016/04/11/gitlab-8-dot-6-dot-5-rel...](https://about.gitlab.com/2016/04/11/gitlab-8-dot-6-dot-5-released/)

\- Backports:
[https://about.gitlab.com/2016/04/11/gitlab-8-dot-5-dot-10-re...](https://about.gitlab.com/2016/04/11/gitlab-8-dot-5-dot-10-released/)

